# Snow tires



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

Looking for some new tires for my F250 and Dodge 2500. Anybody got a suggestion for a great brand of tire that will be good for plowing snow?


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Im going to tell you know, most are going to tell you to do a search, but from what i Have seen, the cooper discoverer, bfg alt. ko, michelin ltx 2 and the goodyear silent armors


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

M & MD Lawn;1150229 said:


> Im going to tell you know, most are going to tell you to do a search, but from what i Have seen, the cooper discoverer, bfg alt. ko, michelin ltx 2 and the goodyear silent armors


Those are not snow tires. Those are all terrain tires. A snow tire or winter tire, as is now more politically correct, is a tire specifically formulated for snow/ice as it's chief purpose. An all-terrain obviously panders to...all terrain. While they will work, a dedicated snow tire such as a Bridgestone Blizzak, Firestone Winterforce, or General Altimax Artic, will be far superior to said AT tire.

That said, I have run both the Firestones and the Generals and have nothing but good things to say about them.


----------



## The Lone Plower (Jul 31, 2010)

I've run BFG ATs for years, but went with the Cooper Discover M+S on my F250 for this winter, and they have preformed extremely well. I think they are much better than the BFGs in the snow.

Mastercraft Courser tires are the same as the Coopers.

I haven't used the Michelin or G.Y. snow tires to be able to comment on them. 

No matter what you choose, make sure you get the correct load range and keep them properly inflated. Happy plowing!


.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Michelin LTX for an All Season that's great in the snow. MasterCraft MSR for dedicated snows.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Pinky Demon;1150383 said:


> Those are not snow tires. Those are all terrain tires. A snow tire or winter tire, as is now more politically correct, is a tire specifically formulated for snow/ice as it's chief purpose. An all-terrain obviously panders to...all terrain. While they will work, a dedicated snow tire such as a Bridgestone Blizzak, Firestone Winterforce, or General Altimax Artic, will be far superior to said AT tire.
> 
> That said, I have run both the Firestones and the Generals and have nothing but good things to say about them.


I thought he was using the word snow loosely, sorry bout that man


----------



## RRobbe (Oct 1, 2009)

Blizzaks are awsome.


----------



## PlowboyVT (Jan 4, 2009)

I just put some Dean Wintercat SST's on my 350 dump 245/75R17 load E. They were $143 a piece So far they are working out great. I think they are made By Cooper also.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

M & MD Lawn;1150476 said:


> I thought he was using the word snow loosely, sorry bout that man


Don't worry about it. When people say snow tire to me, that's what I think. Sorry if the post sounded condescending or rude.


----------



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

I Like the BFG AT. I only used four wheel in the 2 blizzards we had. All other storms i stay in 2 wheel.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

For a dedicated snow tire that you will remove come spring time and only run in the winter......Blizzaks are nice. I run them on my Jeep Grand Cherokee.


For a year round tire that does well in the snow.....Goodyear DuraTracs are what I have been running on my truck since last fall and I am very pleased with them. Probably the best tire I have ran in the snow on my F-350 so far.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Make sure you get right tires. Made for truck loads and not commuter truck duty. I have been shopping for tires. They are real quick to sell you the girlie ones. Till I tell them it will soon have a plow on it and it hauls "LOADS"and trailers. Call ahead before you go. Know the size and load range. I found none have 4 of the same size to put on RIGHT NOW. Since snow has visited there has been a rush on tires. The also have gone up 25% !


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

I prefer Cooper Discovery M/S that are E-rated for the weight of the blade and sander. Not a good tire for summer due to soft compound and short tire life but awesome traction.


----------



## BeastMaster (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks fellers....I've been looking for these answers


----------

